# Stabalight vs Hawglite



## TBass (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any input on which of these bow mounted lights is the better way to go?  I haven't found tons of information by users and they are both comparable in price.  Since I am mostly limited to shooting from the banks or non-specific boats I have been thinking of getting one of these.  I had a friend last season who had a Surefire tactical light that worked awesome, but it was designed for use on a rail system.  It was a non-LED which seemed to be ten times better than the LED lights we tried to use.  Just looking for some feedback.....?


----------



## douglasgerlach (Jan 29, 2012)

Someones going to give me crap for being a redneck, but I electrical taped a tactical light to the bottom of the stabilizer/reel seat (Zebco outfit) and it worked great.  I was using it for those fish that are just outta reach of the boat light's, but I don't see why you couldn't use it for bank fishing.  Just make sure the front of your light is not going to get tangled in the line and cause a snap-back.  I set mine as close to the riser as I could and used a pressure pad on the grip to turn it on/off.


----------



## TBass (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL!!!  I have totally considered that!  Surefires can REALLY dump some light out there.  I tried using a hot LED and it isn't the same.  The battery life on the Surefire is short too.....Just womdered if anyone has used either of these two brands.  I noticed they are both LED.


----------



## markland (Jan 30, 2012)

I have used both systems and currently use the Stabalite on my bow for shooting bigheads and it works great!
The difference in these lights and some tactical lights is in the battery system.  The Stabalite and Hawglight both use 3-AAA batteries and will last a long time, I have used them for 2-nights of fishing with plenty of light.  The tactical style lights, although generally they do put out more lumens, use the much more expensive CR-123 lithium batteries that only last 1-3 hours depending on the light.  The Stabalite and Hawglight put out more then enough lumens for bowfishing and can be re fitted with much cheaper batteries very easily and inexpensively.  You really do not need more then 100-200 lumens for a bow mounted light and they are easy to mount on bows as they are designed for this purpose.


----------

